

Is Facebook down? - hans_cholo


======
blhack
Down for me too.

<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com>

------
tokenadult
Facebook is working just fine for me (and in fact, I was just posting there as
you posted), as I reported in a comment on an earlier thread on this issue.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4051270>

In fact, Facebook is giving me snappier, more error-free response than HN this
evening.

------
verelo
Sure is...

<http://www.verelo.com/blog/2012/06/01/yes-facebook-is-down/>

With pictures!

------
namm
yea

